# Reimbursement for weight loss counseling?



## jmm2kds (Aug 16, 2012)

My office specializes in Respiratory and Sleep Medicine so we are billing for the smoking cessation, I have been trying to find out if we can bill for weight loss counseling as our sleep doctor has many patient's he does this for. Does anyone know if there may be a code for that, the only ones I am finding seem to be for Nutritionist.

Thank you!


----------



## jmm2kds (Aug 16, 2012)

*Smoking Cessation*

Medicare does pay for it now. I don't believe they used to but we have been getting reimbursed for it for some time. For our sleep specialist weight counseling is a big part of his time spent with his patient's as many of them are overweight, I was just curious if there is a CPT code out there  I am not finding that I can check into and see if it is usable and reimbursable.


----------



## bwerner (Aug 30, 2012)

Look at G0447..there is a good MLN Matters article on line that talks about it.


----------



## suemt (Dec 18, 2012)

There is also an NDC available (search on Intensive Behavioral Therapy for Obesity).

Has anyone successfully billed any of the commercial carriers for this service?  The CPT codes are different (the 994xx series), but as we know, just because there is a code doesn't mean it's going to be paid!

Sue


----------

